# I'm confused



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Alright, I can post pics from my phone, but how can I get a video to upload?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You have to upload to Youtube first. Then copy and paste address to your post.


----------

